# 3 mile bridge report 09/06/2012



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

Well I got there around 3:00pm or so. Everything was looking really great.

I had been by Hotspots and had a dozen live croakers in the well.

I got a crokaer out under a balloon, but everything kept going toward the bank, so I had to keep reeling in and moving the bait and naturally this left less time for ther bait to be in the right area.

About this time along came 2 young guys wanting to be preachers. They were more into arguing than spreading the word. By the way I like the word, and dont at all mind it being spread. They stood and asked me all sorts of questinos and when I would answer they always took the opposite side of my answer.

They did this same kind of thing to everyone that would let them do it. I know they stopped at every vehicle I could see. 

Not long after this a woman jumped off the pier. The word was that she said she couldnt take it any more and jumped. The rescue people finally got her out of the water and she refused medical treatment.

I got to wondering about if all that talk about so many of us going to hell had anything to do with it. Probably not, but it was less than 20 minutes later this all took place.

I heard a noise and looked up and man at the police. They was enough police bars out there on the pier to make a smoky and the bandit movie. And they had the east bound lane of the 98 bridge clogged up pretty well with the police, and fire and rescue vehicles. It was exciting there for a little while.

But to make this long story shorter, I got a few topsails and 1 small yellow tail. I went to the truck to take a rest, and my dad gum bubble box quit so when I got back up to fish all my croakers were dead. So I wound up my stuff and went home.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

We were out there last night....started out around 1800 hours....We did a bit better but nothing to write home about!!!
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/3mile-tonight-130704/#post1001565


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

Jason said:


> We were out there last night....started out around 1800 hours....We did a bit better but nothing to write home about!!!
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/3mile-tonight-130704/#post1001565


 
Mine wasnt either, but I always tell the big fish stories, so I thought I would balance that out with the no fish stories. It helps make the big fish stories a little more real.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Im so confused as to where you were fishing. Were you on 3 mile bridge, or some pier near hwy 98? Maybe you are considering 3 mile bridge 98? And if you were on the fishing bridge,how in the world did all the cops get on there so quickly without you noticing? Im not debunking your story by no means, just confused as to where it all took place....


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

he is talking about thrree mile fishing bridge. and im pretty sure this was from a couple days ago and he just posted it today.i was going to bob sikes and saw at least fifteen cops, firetruck, multiple ambulances,and a boat heading to the scene


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

southern yakker said:


> he is talking about thrree mile fishing bridge. and im pretty sure this was from a couple days ago and he just posted it today.i was going to bob sikes and saw at least fifteen cops, firetruck, multiple ambulances,and a boat heading to the scene


 
Yes, you got it all.

And all those cops came quick. I wasnt far from the end myself. I had been busy untangling a mess and all of a sudden they were everywhere.

I was on the wayside pier right beside the 3 mile bridge.


----------

